# Am I the only one who....



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

doesn't really like Glock?

I don't really like the way they look, and IMHO that trigger only safety kinda defies the point. I mean in my mind the point of a safety is that when you pull the trigger it doesn't go bang. Since the only safety is incorporated into the trigger, pull it and it goes bang, why bother?

I know, I know, it won't fire if you drop it, etc, etc, etc. 

No offense to anybody who owns a Glock, I think they are fantastic guns, just not for me. I'm sure the Glock crowd feels the same way about the 1911. I'm just curious if I'm the only one who feels this way?

I'm ready to catch a ton of flak now, so fire away.:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

This isn't gonna' be one of those "bash Glocks" threads, is it? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I shot a Glock for the first time today, and to tell you the truth, I didnt really care for it that much.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I personally like Glocks and presently own only one (10mm). I don't think anybody (including myself) likes a Glock the first time they shoot one. I adjusted to the different trigger and like them OK now. They are not as "nice" or as pretty as a steel gun but they have their place. As we say, extreme utilitarian. And, of course, ANY 10mm rocks. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

I don't do glocks.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> This isn't gonna' be one of those "bash Glocks" threads, is it? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I really hadn't hoped so. I was hoping for honest discussion. Just like every other topic in the world it seems like everybody is afraid to speak their mind because they're afraid they might offend somebody.



charlie said:


> I personally like Glocks and presently own only one (10mm). I don't think anybody (including myself) likes a Glock the first time they shoot one.


I will admit freely that I am not a glock expert. I have handled several but I have never had the opportunity to fire one. Maybe that would change my mind. If somebody wanted to send me one to "evaluate," perhaps on the borrow to own plan......

Seriously though I would like to shoot one. Currently it's one of those guns that "just isn't right" when I hold it ya know?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Rent one and shoot 50 rds. or more. I bet you find it's a lot different that the 1911 and other popular guns but.............most likely it will not jam and will probably group pretty good. I've have 6 or 7 over the years and traded them only to change calibers. If you like 9mm I would recommend trying the G19. I've had two at different times and thought they were one of the best models. I've worked my way to the 10mm and like it a great deal. I also have a Ruger BH .45 LC, two 1911's, a .44 mag S&W, a Colt Woodsman, and others. I like a lot of different guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Only one I like is the G34 - It's my 4th Glock, and only one I currently have. It has a stock lighter trigger, extended mag release and extended slide stop (U can actually use it as a slide release, unlike the standard ones). And, adj sights.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I started out shooting handguns before Glocks were around and it took me a long time to overcome my prejudice against them. I had always shot 1911s and BHPs so the new wave of polymer pistols just wasn't for me, or so I thought. All that changed when I bought my first H&K USP 45 compact. I found out that polymer wasn't so bad after all. Then I had to get more like the P99 and Steyr M9. The more I started looking at Glocks, I knew I would have to eventually own one. My first is a 34 and I like it a lot, shoots great and works 100% out of the box. Mags and parts are cheap and easily found. There really is a lot of good things about the Glock, try one sometime.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah who knows, if I fire one I might buy one. Then again maybe that's the reason I've never fired one, I don't have the money to buy one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I was fortunate that my local range has many guns to rent. I've previously rented a Beretta, XD, SW99, CZ75 and Glock 34. Of all of those, I got hooked on the G34 and the SW99/P99.

Only the G34, P99 and 1911 have ever stood out to me as a "wow" gun when I fired them.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm about as traditional as they come. S&W revolvers and 1911s. :smt1099 

First time I saw a Glock I thought "a plastic gun?" 
First time I held a Glock I thought "don't feel right!"
First time I shot a Glock I thought "wierd trigger".
Everybody kept telling me "it just takes a little getting used to".

I have tried. I've got friends who own Glocks and I do shoot them from time to time in an effort to "get used to it".
Didn't work. I still can't stand the things.
Its got no character, no tradition and no soul. 
Besides, they're just plain fugly.:smt078


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> Its got no character, no tradition and no soul.
> Besides, they're just plain fugly.:smt078


I agree with you. Its a very plain-jane gun. I look at it as the Toyota Camary of the gun world. Its tried and true, very reliable, but its very blah.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a Glock wabe the Sigma/40ve by S&W. You keep the right ammo in it and it's a shooter, and I have learn to like it. I am old school in a lot of ways, and there is nothing like steel and wood for a old timer. I think the Sigma will be the only plastic gun I will ever own. I like the XD a bunch but I'll never fork out the beans for one. Glocks are way down on my list, unless it's a steal.


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was looking to buy a handgun a friend of mine brought a bunch of guns to the range for me to try...Sigs, HK, BrowningHP, Glocks. The Glocks didn't come close to any of the others in feel, accuracy or ( let's face it, it counts) looks. 
BTW, the Glocks were the only ones my friend was willing to sell.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I used to not be a big polymer frame fan - Have had many guns over the years. Now, all I own are polymer framed guns. Ya just gotta find the right one


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sort of on the fence with Glock. Generally, I don't like how they feel in my hand and something about them just makes shooting them feel unnatural to me. Except... I really like the 31 and the 23, especially the 23. I think I may even buy a 23 at some point, and if the price of 357 SIG ever drops a little I may get a 31, too. And for some reason... it hurts really bad to admit this stuff! LOL!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have a Glock wabe the Sigma/40ve by S&W. You keep the right ammo in it and it's a shooter, and I have learn to like it. I am old school in a lot of ways, and there is nothing like steel and wood for a old timer. I think the Sigma will be the only plastic gun I will ever own. I like the XD a bunch but I'll never fork out the beans for one. Glocks are way down on my list, unless it's a steal.


I agree with Baldy about the Sigma. I've got a SW9VE that's totally, 100% dependable and only cost $300.00 or so. I use it for home defense and a car gun quite often because of the harder trigger pull that is almost like a safety since the only time it fires is when I intend it to fire. That said I have recently bought a S & W MP40 which I love but will not keep it chambered because of the lighter trigger & no safety (except the trigger safety). As for Glocks, I have shot a few other peoples Glocks and they seemed fine. I just can't get excited about them for some reason. I will never like to own a gun that I have to pull the trigger to break down!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've rented a few. They're ok. What turns me off more are the die-hard Glock fans who preach that everything else is a copy of the Glock; and those Glock fans who preach that the only safety ever needed is the trigger; and those Glock fans who chose their gun by its popularity rather than fit and function.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I've rented a few. They're ok. What turns me off more are the die-hard Glock fans who preach that everything else is a copy of the Glock; and those Glock fans who preach that the only safety ever needed is the trigger; and those Glock fans who chose their gun by its popularity rather than fit and function.


I agree w/ U on that....


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I agree w/ U on that....


x2

When I was looking at the SA-XD, I had quite a few people tell me its just a Glock with more safetys. They told me not to get it, just get "the real thing" :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> x2
> 
> When I was looking at the SA-XD, I had quite a few people tell me its just a Glock with more safetys. They told me not to get it, just get "the real thing" :smt083


Get what ya like - don't worry about what others say....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well my son in law has a XD 5" tac and it will get the job done for sure. He loves it as well he should. I on other hand just like to shoot it. I would recomend it to anybody. I just can't get to worked up over it. He bought his for home protection. I think he made a wise choice for him. Not for me. Two different people, and two different guns. That's what it's all about. I like them all, but there's only a few I want to pay the big bucks for.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Get what ya like - don't worry about what others say....


Oh I plan on it. Ive never been one to make my decision based on other peoples opinions.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

personally i tried several didn't like them stick to my double eagle or 1911a1s but that is just me nothing for or against them either way. but due love to give glock fanatics a hard time!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well my son in law has a XD 5" tac and it will get the job done for sure. He loves it as well he should. I on other hand just like to shoot it. I would recomend it to anybody. I just can't get to worked up over it. He bought his for home protection. I think he made a wise choice for him. Not for me. Two different people, and two different guns. That's what it's all about. I like them all, but there's only a few I want to pay the big bucks for.


+1

Get what YOU want. As long as its realible and gets the job done, who cares what others think of it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I've rented a few. They're ok. What turns me off more are the die-hard Glock fans who preach that everything else is a copy of the Glock; and those Glock fans who preach that the only safety ever needed is the trigger; and those Glock fans who chose their gun by its popularity rather than fit and function.


What peeves me are the die-hard Glock fans who stand in line to tell you what is going to go wrong with your gun even though they have never experienced it themselves. But I love to smile and give them a story of when I watched a few Glocks fall apart when my Sig didn't.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ I have shot a glock 9 & a glock 40 and I didn't care for either one of them... I felt the grip was in an odd angle in the over all design of the frame. And also the grip is just too small and narrow for me... although I think they are outstanding firearms for the woman folk with smallish~petite hands. :smt043 jus' kiddin... their ok I suppose... but there would be several other pistols I would choose before a glock... they jus don't do it for me.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> What peeves me are the die-hard Glock fans who stand in line to tell you what is going to go wrong with your gun even though they have never experienced it themselves. But I love to smile and give them a story of when I watched a few Glocks fall apart when my Sig didn't.


Was it the LAPD that very recently had a series of failures with a particular series of Glock? I have no doubt that they are good guns, but there isn't anything magical about them, they can break or suffer from quality control problems from time to time just like anything else.

All it really boils down to is personal preference.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I own a G19, G21, G23, G27, and G30. I use the G19 and G27 as house guns; I am not one that dislikes Glocks. Regards, Richard


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

So just what is it with those rabid Glocksters who feel the need to put every other handgun down? 
When it comes to semi-autos I'm a die hard 1911 guy. I'm also the first to admit its not the right gun for everybody. To each his own.
Those Glockophiles that run around preaching that their fantastic plastic is the greatest thing since sliced bread really piss me off. What's their problem?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, to be honest - I've been harrassed even here for giving up 1911s recently, in favor of my P99. So, I think it doesn't have to be Glock fanatics only


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Gray brought the funny today...*



Grayfox said:


> Glockophiles = :smt043


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> So just what is it with those rabid Glocksters who feel the need to put every other handgun down?
> When it comes to semi-autos I'm a die hard 1911 guy. I'm also the first to admit its not the right gun for everybody. To each his own.
> Those Glockophiles that run around preaching that their fantastic plastic is the greatest thing since sliced bread really piss me off. What's their problem?


I am there with you. You must make your own decision on your personal firearm. I have my preferences like everyone else here, but I think the reason I have never given a Glock a chance to sit in my safe is the Glockophiles have turned me off of them with their attitude towards anything that is not Glock. My brother carries a Glock 31 on duty, I have shot it on many occasions and I don't care for the grip angle, but that doesn't make it a bad gun, I just don't want to buy a gun hoping I can get used to it. Anything you need to acquire a taste for is probably not going to ever really work well for you.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The only gun I ever had KB with me was a Glock 10mm...
With that said, I like Glocks (I even have one), but prefer many others...
Where would my beloved Walther P99 be with out copying Glock's good points and improving on the, well, let's say, not so good points...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I do not like Glocks. My major dislikes are 1. stupid grip angle 2. no external safety 3. Not pretty. I don't think that they are all they are hyped up to be. They are good guns but not for me. I find it funny how they are suppose to be so durable and dependable. All you have to do is go over to glocktalk and look in the general glocking area and you will see why I think it is funny. Little parts all over the place breaking and numerous FTF's. They are still better than most however. With all that I have seen it seems that they come in third in the reliability game. (behind Sig and HK )

All that being said I would still buy one. I like the look of the hard chromed slide on the full size and like their long slide models. They have a unique look and I like that.

Oh and I am sorry if I offend anyone but I HATE the 22. I think they should have worked on that more. That thing kicks way more than it should. Why would you take something like the .40 and put it into a completely stock 9mm package? They could have at least upped the poundage on the spring!

I have been waiting to say this for so long!!!! Bwahahahaha !!!

:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Oh and when I hold it like I hold my betetta, 1911 and HK the slide will rub on the web of my hand :smt011


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I like Glocks, and prefer them as defense guns to anything else I've tried (which, because of my job, is most everything). But in the end it's just a gun, and therefore a relatively small part of the overall defensive shooting equation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> But in the end it's just a gun, and therefore a relatively small part of the overall defensive shooting equation.


Very well put.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*I've only had one.*

It was a 17. I didn't keep it for very long, just couldn't get used to it. The grip, the trigger or the fugly looks. I traded it for a Kimber Eclipse. Made me happy.


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

I like em:mrgreen:


----------

